# b-day cake?



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

post a pic of your custom b-day cake here's mine!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

?? is that real? haha awesome!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

yea it's real the wife got it made at jewel for me just bring in a pic of something and they will slap it on a cake for u i loved it. thanks


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice cake!arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silgoat05 said:


> post a pic of your custom b-day cake here's mine!!


I bet that tastes like Gas Tires n' Oil. :lol::lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I wonder if the taste is differnt for a Torrid Red cake? Looks cool!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Crazy over the top... I love it...:cheers:willy::willy::lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I bet the slices went fast...
Bill


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

everyone was afraid to cut it they thought i would get mad!! i said i wanted to frame it but it wouldn't work damn it!! thanks everyone


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> I wonder if the taste is differnt for a Torrid Red cake? Looks cool!!!


Good question :rofl:


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

what if it was a graduation cake, and not a b-day cake? I'll have to dig up the picture.....


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

Tri-Power said:


> what if it was a graduation cake, and not a b-day cake? I'll have to dig up the picture.....


yea show it off man!!! arty::cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I wonder if my wife would make me a Sara Evans cake or better yet Brittany Spears exiting the Limo!!!!

Everyone would be fighting for "THAT" piece!!!! :lol::willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ewe! That`d be one STD pothole I`d cross town to drive around.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> I wonder if my wife would make me a Sara Evans cake or better yet Brittany Spears exiting the Limo!!!!
> 
> Everyone would be fighting for "THAT" piece!!!! :lol::willy:


A friend of mine some time ago sent me some pics of Brittany's Clam, if you want I will send it to you and make all the cakes you want with it. 

I'd put a disclaimer on the cake.... Eat this cake at your own risk. Wear rubber while eating. Baker not responsible for any manifestations you contract.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> A friend of mine some time ago sent me some pics of Brittany's Clam, if you want I will send it to you and make all the cakes you want with it.
> 
> I'd put a disclaimer on the cake.... Eat this cake at your own risk. Wear rubber while eating. Baker not responsible for any manifestations you contract.


I thought that might get some replys!!:lol: I am going right after the clam!! Would using a plastic fork make a difference?


----------

